# Music for Devil's Playground



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

We are adding a new area to our haut we are calling the Devils' Playground. In it we will have a TCT, a see saw with skeletons, a hellhole with devil, a basketball game played by skeletons, and a couple more static props.

What we need is good background music. I'm currently leaning towards Midnight Syndicate's Born of the Night CD, but I am looking for other suggestions. I just want some good background music and/or other sound effects. 

Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I do have a few samples of Nox Aracana's new CD Shadow of the Raven, pretty good stuff.


----------

